# Age of Mythology reinstallation



## Asulf (Mar 16, 2010)

Somewhat recently I got a new laptop with Windows 7. Now I've decided to install Age of Mythology again on this new laptop. The first time I tried, it didn't work--I had to download some MSX or MPX or something like that (no idea, honestly--but it solved one problem). I went to navigate the various menus in-game, but certain buttons wouldn't work. Sooo I uninstalled it and decided I'd try again. This time when I tried installing it, it told me that Age of Mythology was already on this computer and that I'd have to uninstall that in order to install it again. Oh boy. Well, I've been searching for it and there's absolutely no sign that Age of Mythology is still installed, and I have no idea what to do. Yes, I searched for the program manually and with the search function. Anyone have any advice or anything?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, Welcome to TSF.

You can remove the leftover files and Registry keys using a very good program called Revo Uninstaller.

The link is in my sig.

Try this out and if it does/doesn't work, post back.

Cheers mate,
Redeye3323 :wave:


----------



## Asulf (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks! 
I got AoM to run. The only problem now is that the graphics are kind of bad--the grey area (area which I have explored but do not have line of sight in) is nonexistent and instead of curved edges in the black there are sharp, squared-off edges. Any suggestions there?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Have you tried "fiddling" around with the Graphic Settings.

Worth a try as there may be some option causing that problem...


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/331147
Read over that

What are your system specs? You can use system spec(link can be found in my signature). 
Just take a screenshot and post it here.
Make sure you are on running on the latest driver.


----------

